# 12v Hair Drier ?



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all
Could anyone advise,is there one(12v hair drier)worth buying.Also
I seem to recollect that at some time in the past,you could buy a gas powered drier(or have I lost the plot completely)
Thanks
Ted


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Gas powered hot brush on nearly dry hair works well for me depends on style/length of hair


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p threw the 12v one in the bin and uses one of these.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4428035.htm

dave p


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

12 volt dryers are a wast of time dont even consider it, gas one's are the way to go as already mentioned


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been trying to solve the hair-drying problem by finding a hose which will fit into one of the blown-air outlets of the Truma system.

The outlets taper a little but seem to be about 50mm. I think that a vacuum cleaner hose might fit.

Has anyone got the definitive answer as to which hose will work?

Geoff


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I made Andrea a hair drier which runs off the engine heater. After 15 mins running its ready for use.
Not always convenient but works well and its free.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-124331-.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a Pifco 12v one until it burst into flames......

it was rubbish, pure and simple and a waste of space.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mixyblob said:


> I made Andrea a hair drier which runs off the engine heater. After 15 mins running its ready for use.
> Not always convenient but works well and its free.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-124331-.html


Thanks, but I am sure I can get our Truma heater up to heat in 5 mins. without running a 2.8lt diesel for 15 mins.

Cost differential?

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If people are moaning about the cost of gas in a 907 bottle, then just compare it to the cost of gas in one of those little hair-brush canisters.

Probably about £200 per litre!

And don't forget that it is butane so it's no good trying to dry her hair when the temperature is <5°C :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I have been trying to solve the hair-drying problem by finding a hose which will fit into one of the blown-air outlets of the Truma system.
> 
> The outlets taper a little but seem to be about 50mm. I think that a vacuum cleaner hose might fit.
> 
> ...


We did try that for a laugh, cant find the pics..
Works but uses a bit of gas.... The hose was off an old Henry, I think.. !!

12v FORGET IT, save your cash..
I have just wired in a 600w inverter and the wife had a small travel hairdryer that she uses on low power sites.. Will be giving it a go at weekend. Remember anything generating heat will use a lot of power and can deplete your battery quite fast...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonka said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to solve the hair-drying problem by finding a hose which will fit into one of the blown-air outlets of the Truma system.
> ...


Tonka, why did it not work?

Was it a Henry III or Henry VIII?

Geoff


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Forget the 12v hair dryers.

If you want to solve solve the problem long term I would seriously look at fitting a decent size inveter.

I ended up copying the setup below and haven,t looked back since:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a 1000W inverter and a 1400w hairdryer. If on hook up my wife uses the hairdryer on full power. If using the inverter then she uses the hairdryer on the half power setting.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I have been trying to solve the hair-drying problem by finding a hose which will fit into one of the blown-air outlets of the Truma system.
> 
> The outlets taper a little but seem to be about 50mm. I think that a vacuum cleaner hose might fit.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this link its in Spanish but with pictures.Use bable fish for translate-

http://www.chapucillas.es/Bricos/chapucilla_82.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

hogan said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to solve the hair-drying problem by finding a hose which will fit into one of the blown-air outlets of the Truma system.
> ...


I am baffled - your link seems to be about a mirror not a hose to fit a vent outlet :?

Geoff


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Shows a hair dryer for me ?!

Google Translated Link - Click Here


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

csmcqueen said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > hogan said:
> ...


Your last link goes to a different page from your first one - try it thus my confusion.

Thanks for the latter one.

Geoff


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes the first link I put on was wrong but within 30 seconds of posting I put on the correct one.
You guys are too quick for me.


----------

